# ABT's (Atomic Buffalo Turds)



## soflaquer

For new members who were wondering about ABT's, I wanted to offer this post and pictures. BTW, DO NOT try the Habeneros (that was an experiment), unless you don't like feeling your lips for 30 min.!!!!  Yes, I ate one.......................ONE!

They are basically stuffed Jalapeno peppers that are cooked in the smoker.  They can be stuffed with a multitude of items from cheese, sausage to seafood.  Topped with partially cooked bacon held in place by a toothpick.  Core the Jap with a potato pealer or apple corer and rinse it free of any seeds.  Dependant on the stuffing, they can be filled by using a cake decorating tool or cookie press.  Top it with a 1/2 to 1/3 slice of partially cooked bacon (just enough to get it "wimpy", as my wife says). Poke a small hole with a toothpick in the bottom of the Pepper.  Place it in a "Chile Grill" or lay them in a vegetable grill rack.  If you want to know where to get a Chile Grill, PM me.  Put them in your smoker for 3 Hours at 210 - 225*.

These are some of the best snack foods you can get when entertaining guests and waiting for the meat to finish on the Pit.  I'll try to post my Cream Cheese/4 Mexican Cheese stuffing later.

Try 'em..............you'll love 'em!

Jeff


----------



## TulsaJeff

Outstanding post, Jeff!

Thanks for the pictures.. you know what they say about pictures being worth a thousand words :P


----------



## brianj517

This is absolutely one of the greatest tips that I picked up here! I have'nt fired up the smoker even once, without including a few dozen ABT's and a fattie or two!

Great pics! I'm curious about the tray/holder. Where can I get one? I'm aways looking for ways to keep the peppers upright and the filling inside. This is the best I've seen. Is it home-made or available commercially?

Regards,
Brian in Ohio


----------



## soflaquer

Yes, the "Chili Grill" is available commercially by on-line order.  They are 100% Stainless Steel and made by a company out of Texas.  They come in an array of sizes and shapes.

To order one, go to:   www.irondesert.com 

Click on the Chile Grill picture on the home page.  Be sure to check the dimensions when ordering!  The first one I got was in the shape of a Chile Pepper and would hold 36 ABT's.  Only to find out that it was too big for my at Home smoker.  Great guys that they are...........they immediately shipped me another at no charge, prior to retuning the oversized one.  Now THAT'S customer service!

I have no interst in this company - I'm only touting a great product!

They also make filling the little buggers alot easier when they're upright in the stand!

Hope this helps!

Jeff


----------



## shaneholz

Wow, excellent pictures. I have made these several times using your, or at least the recipe you shared with us and I always wrapped the bacon around the whole pepper. I still feel like I will do that since I love bacon but It's nice to know how your doing it. I'm already desinging my own chili grill like you show here for my own use. Working in a CNC machine shop you have that advantage. Thanks again.


----------



## johnnyreb

i prefer to cut the pepper in half instead of using a pepper rack


----------



## brianj517

Nice Photo, Crazy!
I made some with my ribs this weekend and they turned out fabulous. I don't have a chili grill either and the first time I tried these the filling seeped out. I modified my approach by cutting a thin wedge along the side of the pepper leaving me with a sort of mini "canoe" effect. Clean out the core & seeds with the back of a baby spoon and leave the tops attached. It works really well and the stem gives me something to hold them with.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## mikeyinokc

The "Chili Grill" rules. I have been using one for about two years now. I started with the 12 pepper size, and I'm now using the 24 pepper size. I got tired of fixing them and there not being any left for me to eat.

I have given several as presents to family and friends that liked them. There are several companies on the internet selling them. Just google "chili grill". The ingredient list for stuffing is endless.


----------



## wynn_richards

Good God guys, who's taking these pictures for you?  Richard Avadon?  Ansel Adams? What are you guy's using?  Leica's, Hasselblads, 4x5 view cameras?

I need to get some new gear!

Wynn


----------



## soflaquer

LOL!  Nothing special, really.  Just a standard 3.1 MP Digital.  It helps to have good digital photo software!

Jeff


----------



## Dutch

Jeff (SoFlaQuer), Those ABT's look interesting.  Besides smoking, my other culinary love is Dutch Oven cooking and competition and this year the meat of choice is beef (last year it was pork).  My Bride and I are working on a chipotle rubbed tri-tip roast for our next Dutch Oven cook-off competition and these ABTâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s may fill the bill for the perfect garnish.


----------



## monty

If you are planning on making a pot of chili for your guests save the "insides" of the jalapenos for the chili. The seeds add the best heat and tend to hold up longer over the "life" of the chili. They do not "cook out" over time and stay with the chili for flavor and heat.


----------



## soflaquer

Earl,
Let me know how the tri-tip w/ Chipotle rub comes out, I'd be interested in trying it.  I was unaware there were competitions for Dutch Oven cooking?  Is it a big circuit or local?

Jeff


----------



## bob-bqn

I love stuffed peppers (ABT's) and make then all the time.

This was my first Chile Grill:






But I quickly found it to make too few for my family and a good friend sent me this one:






When I need more than my grills can hold I tried the more traditional ABT style:






But my goto method for cooking mass quantities is using screwers. This method allows for increased numbers of peppers to be cooked at a time:






Using the "bricks & sticks" method I have cooked 8 dozen at a time (cause that's all the big peppers I could find 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )


----------



## Dutch

Jeff, Dutch Oven competitions have been common here in the west. They are often held in conjunction with another event (Town days, County and State fairs, 4th of July Celebrations, etc.) but they are gaining in popularity. 

In the last several years I have seen Dutch Oven Chapters forming all across the U.S, there are also DO chapters in Australia, Canada and Japan. The Chapters often hold DOGs (Dutch Oven Gatherings [Pot Luck Dinners in DOâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s]).

 In the past when you won a cook-off there was a very good chance that you would go to the World Championship. Now, the 1st place winners of an IDOS sanctioned Cook-off enter a drawing to see if they get to go to the World Championship. The International Dutch Oven Society World Championship Cook-off is held in conjunction with the Sportsman Expo. each Spring here in Salt Lake.

Check out the IDOS website at www.idos.org.


----------



## sickpuppy

Earl D-

I recently discovered that a Dutch Oven was not the old cast iron â€œstew potâ€ that I grew up with. I think it is a common mistake because if you Google â€œcast iron Dutch Ovenâ€, you get both flat top DO and stew pots.

The reason my interest is a friend uses cast iron stew pots in his smoker to make stews and also cobblers, and he was calling them Dutch Ovens. I was searching for, what I thought was a Dutch Oven and made the discovery of cooking with Dutch Ovens and that Utah was a big area for Dutch Oven cooking. 

It must really be an art to use coals to heat the Dutch Oven, and know when to place them on the flat top or around the bottom or both.

Dan

P. S. I luckily, did not order a new cast iron stew pot. I found one in the back of my pot cabinet that I had forgot I had. LOL


----------



## soflaquer

Wow, that's pretty interesting, Earl.  I had know idea.

Jeff


----------



## Dutch

Remember that big ol' cast iron pot with a domed lid that Grandma used to fry chicken or cook a pot roast in?  That is your traditional Dutch Oven.

What we use in Dutch Oven cooking is really refered to as a Camp Oven-Cast Iron pot with a flanged lid to hold charcoal briquettes or coals from a log fire and three short legs on the bottom that allows you to place briquettes or coals underneath it.

I'll try to remember to post a picture of my latest oven!   :D

Ok-here it is!!


Yeaaaa!!! I did it!!


----------



## soflaquer

Earl,
When you post a reply, look below to where it says "Add An Attatchment", once you click on that - hit the "browse" button to locate the file you want to attatch and hit "open" then "Add".  After it's been added, you can Preview it to make sure it took and check the size of the file.  Be carefull not to attatch too large a file or people won't be able to view it correctly.  If you have digital photo software, you should be able to downsize it.

I'd like to see what you're using!

Jeff


----------



## sickpuppy

Earl,

It sounds like you have an online account to store images. What Jeff has posted is correct if you have a picture on your computer and want to upload it to attach to your post.

If you are using an image that is in an online account (I. E. Photobucket.com), there is an icon above the area you type your message that you would click on. It is in the second row middle and if you place your cursor over it, it will show â€œimageâ€. Then just follow the directions. Hope this helps.

Glad to hear that the dome top cast iron pot is also a Dutch Oven. I had always referred to it as such, but was not sure. Thanks for info.

Dan


----------



## Dutch

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## soflaquer

That's pretty much what I figured it looked like.  My Grandmother had one identical to it!  Can't beat good ole Cast Iron!

Jeff


----------



## Dutch

Since this thread was kind a hijacked to discuss Dutch Ovens & Cast Iron, I'm returning the thread to the original topic-ABT's!! I ordered a pepper roaster from Cabela's and it arrived last Wednesday.  Sunday night I made up some of these puppies and man o man they were good.  I stuffed mine with 1/2 of Jimmy Dean sausage link and then pushed a small slice of sharp cheddar cheese down into the sausage and placed 1/2 slice of bacon over the top. Since my oldest son "stole" BOTH of my propane tanks for the weekend I did mine up in the home oven 350 degrees for 1 hour. I placed them in front of the Bride while I finished up in the kitchen and when I went back into the front room I noticed that she had already ate three of the ABT's. I figured that if she was eating them, they couldn't be all that hot. Then I caught her, she was pulling the toothpick out of the pepper and then eating the bacon and then sucking the sausage and cheese out of the pepper.  :roll:  I scarfed down the peppers that she sucked the stuffing out of and proceeded to fill my belly with the stuffed peppers. There was only one pepper in the batch of 21 that kicked my butt when I ate it.  It seemed to have twice the amount of heat as the other peppers. Boy talk about hitting the fridge and chugging down the milk-whew!  :shock: 
I am definitely going to grow some peppers this spring. I've ordered a catalog from Henry Fields.

Here is a picture of the roaster I bought (picture is from Cabela's-I ate all mine before I thought to get a photo :D)


----------



## soflaquer

Earl,
Thanks for splitting the thread.

BTW.........they're ABT's not ATB's!  LOL!    :shock: 

Wait until you taste them out of the Smoker,  BIG difference!  Just as you can with my Chili Grill.........they can also be done on your Charcoal or Gas Grill!

I'm sure when you get your tanks back, they'll be in there all the time!

Jeff


----------



## smoking falcon

OK, that's it guys! I can't stand it anymore! I'm going to have ABT's tonight one way or another. There's no more putting it off. I just hope the snow doesn't melt at the olympics when we start eating them :D 


Dennis


----------



## soflaquer

Careful Dennis, they're addictive!!!  I'll try to take the time to print out my ABT stuffing recipe for everyone.  But trust me, they're good with about *anything* stuffed inside them!

Let us know how you like them!

Jeff


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Yo  Jeff,
      Looking forward to your recipes.


----------



## sasquatch

LOL.....Im with Falcon.....ive read to much about these lil bugers, not to throw some in the smoker...i guess I have to go to the website and order me some pepper holders....
                                                   Todd


----------



## smoking falcon

I was actually going to get mine (Chili Grill) at Gander Mountain (if you have one near you) If I recall they're around $10-$15. Unfortunately last night when I got out of class it was 8:45, so I ran over to get one before they closed at 9. well it turns out I was about an hour late because for some reason in Feb. they changed their closing hour up to 8pm. :cry: Tonight I SHALL have ABT's even if I have to split them in half!

Dennis


----------



## Dutch

The last time I  bought some jalapino peppers I found some smaller sweet banana peppers and I did a mix of both. With the banana peppers being thinner fleshed than the jalapenos I only smoked them for half the time-I did stuff them the same way that I did the ABT's. The only problem was the sausage and bacon wasn't quite cooked through so I just popped them in the nuclearater (microwave oven) for 90 seconds or so and they where great. I think the next time I'll partially cook the sausage and bacon be for stuffing the banana peppers. If any of you all have any suggestions on what to do differently for next time, I'd like to read your comments.


----------



## bearswoodshop

Around the home campfire my friends call them (Atomic Bear Turds).  I made some last night (pork chops also) and got pretty lucky on my peppers, not tooo much heat and great flavor.  I split them in half, fill with cream cheese, top with pulled pork, or strips of smokey links, or smoked chicken and then wrap them up in a full pc of bacon, hickory smoke for about 1 hr at 225, then turn up some until the bacon gets crisp.  I have also been caught putting slivers of Portobella (my favorite) mushrooms along with some type of meat and mozzerella cheese.  These also go great with smoked and stuffed Portobella mushrooms, but that's another story.  I will add some pictures when I get to the shop (camera cord is there).  BEAR


----------



## brianj517

Damn, Bear...you're killin' me! I'm barely thru with breakfast and already I can't wait for lunch. Looks like I'll have my head in the smoker again this weekend... :) 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch

Yipee, it's almost lunch time and it's a good thing too after seeing Bear's pic. Got me some leftover Smoked Chicken Fajita meat with onions and mushrooms (added to the mix when I realized that there was going to actually be leftovers :D) that I'm stuffing into a couple of hard rolls.


----------



## jlloyd99

I've been comming back to this thread often and trying to decide whether or not to try these.  I think I will have to as soon as I find a pepper that's not too hot (we live on the milder side of life).  However instead of buying the chili rack I think I may use a little kitchen inginuity.  If we really like them I can always invest, but in the meantime I'm breaking out the foil pie plates and kitchen shears.  The plan as I've enginered it (lol) is to put an inverted pie plate ontop of a regular one and secure them together somehow.  The cut holes big enough for the peppers to stand up in.  Tada, homemade chili rack.  It's a thought and cheaper on the budget.  If I get a chance I'll try and post a picture of what I create.


----------



## bob-bqn

J, we've made these with sweet peppers for guests that aren't accustomed to the heat. There are varieties, red, yellow, and green that are shaped very similar to jalapenos that have no heat. I believe Mellisaâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s brand carry them. You've got to try stuffed peppers one way or another (even if you have to brave a little heat) they're awesome. :D


----------



## soflaquer

Pretty nice job, there Brother Bear!  Lady J, as Bob stated, you can use a milder variety with no problems (but where's the fun in that?   :D   ).  Also if you decide to go the Pie Pan route, make sure it's sturdy enough to hold the pepper - the get a bit weighty once they're stuffed and wrapped.  You can also use wooden or bamboo skewers, and lay several out flat on the racks.  Be sure to wrap the bacon over the top so the stuffing doesn't leak out!

Good Luck!

Jeff


----------



## scott in kc

If you want to go for milder heat and don't want to bother with a rack, use poblano peppers (these look very similar to bell peppers only slightly elongated) and cut them in half lenthwise. Stuff the shells like shallow dishes and top with bacon, or cap with the other pepper half. They're good either way and are a great alternative for those of us with milder tastes.


----------



## bob-bqn

Scott, I grilled a dinner for myself when the wife and kids were out of town and one of the items was a stuffed home grown pablano. :D 






I don't have pictures of the "no heat" peppers though. :( They looked good with all the colors.


----------



## Dutch

Hey Bob- is that your famous "brick and skewer" rack?  :P


----------



## scott in kc

Two years ago, I grew some mild variety jalapenos. They were perfect for some one like me who just doesn't appreciate excess heat. I made tons of ABT's out of them and stuffed them with just about everthing except ice cream. 
After trying tons of ways to hold the little buggers upright, I fianlly started using something very similar to Bob's picture above. I used metal skewers over a cheapy ribrack. It's real easy to load up in the kitchen and transfer to the cooker.

Bob, poblano's are awesome, I often make traditional stuffed peppers (ground beef, rice, onion) in them instead of bells. Instead of tradional rather bland tomato sauces on top, I like to use canned enchilada sauce.
Now I've gone and made myself hungry :x


----------



## Dutch

Lady J, I've had some success with the yellow banana pepper. My problem in smoking them was leaving them in the 3 hours like the jalapeno's. The banana peppers are rather then fleshed and don't require the length of time has the jalapeno. I think that next time I'll precook the sausage or warm a fattie and only go 1 1/2 hours with the smoke.

Scott, normally reading these posts makes me hungry too, but today I'm reading them while eating a late breakfast! :mrgreen:


----------



## bob-bqn

Earl that was only one pepper... this is what I empovised when faced with cooking for a crowd and only a 12 hole pepper rack:








Scott that sounds like a great improvement over the traditional, rather bland, stuffed bell. 8)


----------



## bearswoodshop

Bob, those look great, I know what you mean by cooking for a crowd, heck, the wife and I can eat a dozen (or more) peppers by ourselves.   :roll:  OK, she eats 3 or 4 and I eat the rest.  BEAR


----------



## Dutch

Lady J, If you have the space for a garden,  Henry Fields Seeds and Nursery offers a jalapeno pepper called "Fooled You". They claim that this pepper has NO HEAT. You can request a catalog or order on line~however, the "Fooled You" jalapenos are not listed in the catalog-only on the website.


----------



## 2kewl

Jeff - how about it - what do I put in these little buggers?  can't wait to try them on the next cook!
2-kewl


----------



## okjsmoker

After reading this thread I went ahead and tried them. 
I ended up with about 30 jalapenos and a half dozen of the banana peppers. I also made up my own rack out of coat hangers welded together which ended up being the perfect size for the amount I was smoking.

*NOTE... if you use coat hangers, make sure to use sandpaper to take off the coating that the hanger is sprayed with before using it for the first time.

I filled them with some breakfast sausage mixed with colby/jack cheese and of course sprinkled in some of Jeff's rub. Topped them off with 1/3 bacon slice.

Only problems I had was since I mixed the cheese in with the sausage it tended to melt and drip out of the pepper and end up on the floor of the smoker, I think next time Ill just stuff it with sausage and then put the cheese in the very top before covering with the bacon. The other problem I had was the bacon ended up black and crispy, I dont really like it that way so Ill have to smoke them at a lower temp I guess.

At any rate they were very tasty, and I even got a offer to do a couple dozen for some of the co-workers.


----------



## bob-bqn

Can you post a picture of your wire rack? Sounds interesting and it may give me some ideas. 8)


----------



## okjsmoker

Heres a pic...

Like I said its made of coat hangers, not real pretty, but it definetly gets the job done. I can fit 36 jalapenos and a dozen large anaheim banana peppers on it no problem. I figure it would hold 6 dozen jalapenos in all.

never measured the thing just eyeballed the distance between the wires and went for it.


----------



## icemn62

Not being to picture your rack when it is loaded.  can you take a picture of it the next time you fill er up?.  also since I am NOT handy, any chance of some type of plans to make this myself?


----------



## okjsmoker

Shoot...I just did 3 dozen jalapenos yesterday, I thought about snapping a pic of it loaded but never did.

Next time I will take a pic for sure, it is amazingly simple, basically you load the peppers in the long rows and the toothpicks keep them from falling.

I guess I could also take a few measurements, really not that hard to put together. I have a mig welder I use for working on cars, but Im certain one could be assembled without welding (use safety wire)


----------



## bob-bqn

That looks simple and effective. 8) 

I imagined several wire loops to hold the peppers but I can see how suspending them by the toothpicks works now that you've pictured your rack.

Very clever idea! :D


----------



## okjsmoker

one more thing...
If you are smoking jalapenos only then the rack doesnt need to be as tall, I made mine taller so it will also hold banana peppers without them touching the grill.


----------



## icemn62

I did a batch today, and went with  the old fashioned way of laying them on the grill.  cored out about 10 peppers, stuffed with a fatty and cheese mixtrue, and wraped them with bacon.  Kids love em, I wish I could figure a way to smoke bacon every morning, but that is not effective timewise....


----------



## jaynik

I don't think I ever posted this, but I don't have a fancy pepper holder, so I improvised a few weeks ago.  Been too busy eating to post pictures.  :-)

I like my dog, so he gets smoked bones when I fire up the smoker.  I generally line them up under some meat.  He likes it, so I figured this is a win-win.

wait... still working on getting the picture up.  It's 246KB, but I'm getting an error that says "Sorry, you have reached your maximum upload quota limit of 500 KB.  Does that mean 500KB total of all posts ever?







This sucks.  Is there no way to post a picture once you've reached the limit?


----------



## dgross

I've been inspired by the pics I've seen of the jap grills and a lightning bolt hit..... what about using a cooling rack for cookies/cakes with fold out feet? I have 2 and the legs hinge out so you can stack them on top of each other. Just a thought and, I really look forward to trying these ABT's soon. BTW, has anyone tried to stuff pasilla peppers? Just a thought :) and I'd love any feedback. Daun


----------



## pigcicles

Here's the link for jaynik. Hope this helps

http://render2.snapfish.com/render2/.../of=50,590,442


----------



## chris_harper

i built me a pepper rack a couple of weeks ago at work. i took the food rack out of my old retired LP grill (i have used alot of parts off of it for my smoker). i welded up a frame out of 1" angle iron, welded the rack in it. made 4 legs out of 1" square tubing and welded them to it. i then took the plasma cutter, and cut every other wire out of the rack. the peppers fit in it nicely, with the toothepicks holding the peppers from falling thru. i made it ~8" high, so it will fit over a rack of ribs, or other low profile item. i have been placing my fatties under it.


----------



## dgross

Very nice rack Chris!


----------



## chris_harper

thanks, it works very well. however, nice fat peppers don't fit down in it. i just set them right next to each other.  i have had 32 peppers on it at one time, and still had room for more. best part is it cost me nothing. i had gotten the old grill for free, and the rest i got from work. just a bit of my time, while i was goofing off at work. took maybe 10 minutes to build it.


----------



## cat

I can see that exploring this site will require a proper smoker and may become a whole new obsession...


 :roll:


----------



## chris_harper

yep


----------



## soflaquer

Welcome, Cat!

Even a inexpensive Brinkman Bullet Smoker can get you started.  We call them ECB's.  Heck, that's where most of us got our 1st taste of smoke.

The obsession on the other hand can be quite powefull if you love to cook and enjoy smoked meat!  But, hey, that's why we're here..........to INDULDGE your new obsession!!!!!   








Jeff


----------



## cat

Well, I've made these in the oven and we LOVE them.  But smoked....  :shock: 


Now I gotta try these....   :D


----------



## soflaquer

They are the Hit of any gathering and can be stuffed with a multitude of items.  And you're right..................smoking them makes ALL the difference in the world.

Jeff


----------



## dgross

Thanks for the link to IDOS Dutch! I've also gotten into dutch oven cooking in the past few years. Unfortunatelly, there arent any local comptitions that I've found locally. Most of the ones I've found have been on the other side of the Appalachains  :( ! Facinating subject that eventually led me here  :D ! Good luck with your comps. this year!! Daun


----------



## smoked

hey guys I found a pretty decent deal on a simple grill at target online...can't seem to get them in the local store, but online they call it a chili roasta....and it right now is less then 14 bucks for one that does a dozen......I ordered two myself.....  :oops:


----------



## monty

Since I heat my cabin primarily with a wood stove my Dutch ovens are in use year round. Don't compete, just cook for my own pleasure and that of my guests.

And as for ABT's, well there are just not enough smoking days to cover all the possible combinations one can concoct to stuff those little delights with!

Anybody got a really strange combination that turned out really good?

Cheers!


----------



## dgross

Well, Mom was from NY and Dad was from NC so we didn't get much in the way of southern home cooking  :oops: . Mom was an awesome cook but I didn't discover the joys of cast iron until I met my hubby and his cornbread skillet-YUM  :D ! Haven't look back since  :lol: .Daun


----------



## q3131a

No 'bout a doubt it!


----------



## gunslinger

So the wife made homemade chicken soup for supper, and I had a hankerin' for an appetizer. So I whipped up some ABT's and fired up the smoker for it's last smoke until my new firebox is mounted.
I stuffed them with cream cheese mixed with a bit of honey and some crumbled fattie from my last big smoke, and topped with the standard bacon.
I ate about a dozen myself and the kids found this batch a little hot for their likin'. The wife is "on a diet" (I guess she gained a pound over the holidays), so unlike the last time I made them, I had some left. 
What's the best way to re-heat them?


----------



## ultramag

A quick ride on the microwave carousel is as good as any.


----------



## gunslinger

Don't think they'll get soggy?


----------



## chris_harper

i nuke ABT's and fatty slices all the time. taste good to me still.


----------



## Dutch

Gunny, just lay down a couple of layers of paper towels on the carousel, put the ABT's on top and cover with a single sheet of paper towel. If they are at room temp I nuke 'em between 30-45 seconds. If I have pulled them out of the 'fridge, then I'll nuke 'em for a minute and then check 'em again. I'll then nuke 'em for about 5 seconds at a time till they get to the 140* mark.


----------



## gunslinger

Thanks guys. I am fixin' to nuke a couple now as a before bed snack.


----------



## shellbellc

Has anyone ventured into the realm of HOT peppers?  I know some japs can be hot, but we grow a couple wicked ones...


----------



## ultramag

SoFlaQuer made some habenero ABT's before, I think they were in this thread but maybe not.


----------



## ultramag

Yup, first post in this thread.


----------



## walking dude

Jeff........i know this is a old thread.......reviving it.......and you are not around much........but still would like your recipe for your stuffing

TIA


----------



## turfmunch

I am planning on making these for NYE and was going to stuff with ground pork sausage and shredded cheese, topped with bacon.

My question is this...should I precook the sausage or can I stuff the pepper raw?

I assume it makes a difference on how long I smoke them too....


----------



## gramason

I always pre cook the sausage, mix with cream cheese, stuff peppers, and top with raw bacon. Cook until bacon is done.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

and Gramason makes some mighty fine ABTs


----------



## kookie

The ABT's look like what we call poppers. But look good no mater what they are called. I seen Cabela's sells a stainless steel hot pepper holder, they have in 3 different sizes. they hold 21, 36, 48 peppers. Just wanted to throw out another place to look for the vertical pepper holders. 

Kookie


----------



## desertlites

a few pie tins at goodwill,25 cents ea. cut 1 in. holes with a paddle bit & you have a ABT holder-a little cheaper than store bought.


----------



## striding man

I tried some of these tonight on the ECB. I just cut them in half and put some bacon bits in them and covered that with cheese. They turned out pretty good. Even the wife ate three of them. I think I'm going to do some tomorrow night for NYE.


----------



## smokinrob

I just made my first batch last night. Turned out great! I used the canoe idea a previous member mentioned, and filled with cream cheese, cheddar, jimmy dean sausage, and topped with a strip of bacon then cooked at around 220 for 2 hours. After they were done, i drizzled some of Jeff's bbq sauce on them (wow that sauce is good! everyone loved it). Does anyone prefer or find an advantage with having one of the chili grills? I guess they could help with space? Thanks everyone for the great posts!


----------



## superdave

I read all 9 pages so I didn't ask a question that had already been asked.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   The OP mentions poking a small hole at the bottom of the pepper.  What purpose does that serve, draining?

3 hours at 200 sounds like a very long time, I don't even do some of my meat that long.  Does it really take 3 hours and why?


----------



## walking dude

dave........the whole in the bottom, is if you use added ingrediants besides the creme cheese.........specially summin like shrimp......it IS a drain hole.........

i do abt's at 250 at 1.5 hours, with my bacon cooked up JUST abit, before placing on the abt.........this way........my bacon crisps up quicker.......i think maybe the longer times are for the folks that don't pre-cook there bacon abit.........so they take their's to the point that the bacon finally crisps up


----------



## wmarkw

I did my first batch of these things last Thursday while watching some hoops. Insanely good. I’ve been reading about these things since I became a member last spring and now finally got around to making them. I followed the advice from this thread on how to prep. Mine came out perfect; not too hot and almost sweet. I used a half brick of 1/3 fat cream cheese, about a tablespoon of my rub, a teaspoon of minced garlic, nice handful of Mexican cheese, and then about a tablespoon of honey. Mixed up and let it sit over night to let flavors blend. Wow.


----------



## domn8_ion

Strange that this topic comes up again, I just did a search for it an hour ago. Has anyone used a jerky shooter for stuffing ABT's? It would give me a reason to buy one if I could convinced the better half that I need one.


----------



## walking dude

my wife uses a spoon, cause we canoe em........but when we was just cutting the tops off........she used a pastry bag...........or you can use a plastic baggie with a corner cut off.......to squeeze the cheese into the pepper...........OR.......go buy the jerky shooter........


----------



## mdgoos

Made these for the first time last weekend.............awesome.


----------



## dysartsmoker

*Armadillo eggs*



Anyone here heard of these or made them. Would like a recipe.


----------



## superdave

I wonder if they are anything like this:


*Scotch Eggs* 

Brian Turner's Favourite British Recipes  

So fattening but so good! This recipe makes 6 Scotch eggs. 

6 hard-cooked eggs, well chilled  
1 pound breakfast sausage  
1/2 cup flour  
2 eggs, beaten  
3/4 cup fine bread crumbs  
Vegetable oil for frying  

Peel eggs and set aside. Divide sausage into 6 portions. Roll each egg in flour and with hands press a portion of the sausage around each egg. 

Dip sausage-wrapped eggs into beaten eggs and roll in bread crumbs. Heat vegetable oil to 350 degrees Fahrenheit.  

Cook each egg in oil about 4-5 minutes or until sausage is cooked and browned. Drain on paper toweling. Serve warm.


----------



## superdave

Walking Dude, will a pastry bag or icing gun pass the grated cheddar cheese?  BTW, what is the approx. ratio of cream cheese to grated cheese?

Thanks,

SD


----------



## low&slow

An armadillo egg is basically the same thing as an ABT. But instead of wrapping with bacon you wrap it in sausage. Some people like to use a little bisquick in the sausage too.


----------



## huntnhawg

Here is a good recipe for Armadillo Eggs. I've tried them with fresh jalapeno peppers and cream cheese. They are both good also.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Kims-Ar...gs/Detail.aspx


----------



## morkdach

me want some ^


----------



## superdave

The wife and I went to the Reno Cabela's today and I made sure to pick up one of the stainless steel ABT holders in 36 qty. size.  Unfortunately I won't get to break it in this weekend but next weekend looks good.


----------



## coyote

Jeff, I have tried PMing you. no luck..are you still out there and smoking???
I would like to know where to get the chile grill..thanks try PMing me witht the info..


----------



## walking dude

coyote.........sloflo been mia for awhile.........look at the post below yours to see one place.............

we just make boats or canoes...........and lay em flat on the grill...........


----------



## bullheadedgoat

We tried the ABTs with sausage and cornbread stuffing. I think the sausage was our favorite. We made a dip out of cream cheese and ranch dressing mix. It really set the ABTs off. I'm thinking of trying a fatty tomorrow. My wife and I blame this forum for all the weight we gain over the  memorial day weekend. Happy holiday to y'all.


----------



## white cloud

Yeah thats what I need. They kindda look like a Mr. Pepper Head with a bacon wig. I have to check out the site for the chili grill now. Thanks.


----------



## flyin'illini

Coyote - Punch in 'chile grills' into google and you will get some nice links to order one.    I was in a bind on Sun and got a shish-ka-bob kit at Bed-Bath-Beyond.  (see pic below)  However, I plan to get a grill as some of mine 'flipped' during the smoke and dumped the filling. (one or two)

Bullheadgoat - Welcome to SMF.  I missed your intro.  My wife says I am gaining weight due to this place, too.    I went with cream cheese, shredded cheddar and jeff's rub wrapped in bacon. (mentioned here somewhere)


pic of pick of ABT's...


----------



## ron50

Nice looking ABTs Glen!


----------



## flyin'illini

Ron, Thanks.  

Other comments:
Now that I look again.  That bacon (cooked to 'wimpy' beforehand did a nice job holding that filling in on more than a few of them)

ALSO, I would add to rinse them out before stuffing. (the sticky says this by the way)  I did not do this and the ends were quite hot. (too much for me actually - I like a decent amount of heat at times)


----------



## walking dude

this is the reason i boat/canoe them F.I., i can make sure i get ALL the seeds and ribs out


----------



## flyin'illini

Roger this. I may go this way next time, too.  (no need for support mech either)


----------



## walking dude

dude..........look at the very FIRST post in this thread........i belive recipes are there


----------



## coyote

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## flyin'illini

Good tips. Thanks.   I have already re-named them here for the benefit of my 6 and 5 yr old boys.   Cool 4-H project! (former 10 yr member here).


----------



## chefrob

these things are like crack!!!!!!!


----------



## dr k

0530131256.jpg



__ dr k
__ May 30, 2013






I like the whole pepper method using a long skinny boning knife to cut the 4 ribs attaching the seeds to the flesh and capping the end with a little bacon. The seeds pop out mostly all together in a pod. The tooth pick through the stem end to hold the bacon allows me to hang them from my rib rack.  I thought the toothpick may tear through after cooking 3 hours but the peppers are plenty strong enough.

-Kurt


----------

